# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  बवासीर में रक्तस्राव कम करने के उपचार

## xman

*पाचन प्रणाली की निचली पाचन नलिका में दोष उत्पन्न होने के कारण एक बीमारी होती है, जिसे बवासीर कहते हैं। यह बादी और खूनी दो प्रकार का होता है, जो अत्यन्त दर्दनाक होता है। इस रोग में ऐनस की शिराओं में सूजन या फूलने से मटर के दाने जैसे मांस के अंकुर निकल आते हैं।*

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

अनियमित जीवनशैली, लगातार बैठकर काम करने, लम्बे समय से कब्ज की शिकायत बवासीर के कारण हैं। इस बीमारी से निपटने के कई नुस्खे उपल्बध हैं। लेकिन अकसर लोग बवासीर के दौरान रक्तस्राव होने से काफी परेशान हो जाते हैं। उन्हें यह पता नहीं होता है कि इस दौरान किस प्रकार ऐनस की सूजन व दर्द से राहत मिल सकती है। आइए जानें बवासीर में रक्तस्राव के दौरान क्या करना चाहिए।

----------


## xman

*ल्के गर्म पानी की सेंक* 

जब बवासीर की समस्या के दौरान रक्तस्राव होने लगे तो एक टब में हल्का गर्म पानी लें और उसमें कम से कम 15 मिनट तक बैठें। रक्तस्राव होने पर यह प्रक्रिया दिन में तीन बार करनी चाहिए। गर्म पानी की सेंक लगने से बवासीर में होने वाले दर्द व सूजन में आराम मिलता है साथ ही ऐसा करने से रक्तस्राव कम होता है और बवासीर वाली जगह साफ हो जाती है।

----------


## xman

*सिट्ज बाथ लें*

बवासीर में रक्तस्राव होने पर सिट्ज बाथ काफी फायदेमंद साबित होता है। आप अपने पास के मेडिकल स्टोर से प्लास्टिक सिट्ज बाथ खरीद सकते हैं। इसे आप आसानी से अपने टॉयलेट सीट पर रख सकते हैं। अब इसमें हल्का गर्म पानी डालें और कम से कम 15-20 तक बैठें। इस प्रक्रिया से आपको काफी आराम महसूस होगा।

----------


## xman

*दवा लगाएं
*
बवासीर के दौरान रक्तस्राव की समस्या को रोकने के लिए ट्यूब वाली दवा की मदद ले सकते हैं। डॉक्टर द्वारा बतायी गयी इन दवाओं को लगाने से दर्द व सूजन में काफी आराम मिलता है। इन दवाओं को आप रक्तस्राव के दौरान भी लगा सकते हैं।
*कोल्ड कंप्रेस* 

बवासीर में होने वाली खुजली व सूजन को कम करने के लिए कोल्ड कंप्रेस की मदद ले सकते हैं। कोल्ड कंप्रेस करने के लिए ऐनस की सूजन वाली जगह बर्फ या ठंडे पानी की सेंक दी जाती है जिससे सूजन में आराम मिलता है। साथ ही रक्तस्राव को भी कम करता है।

----------


## xman

*सॉफ्ट टॉयलेट पेपर प्रयोग करें*

अगर आपको बवासीर की समस्या है और रक्तस्राव हो रहा है तो आपको सॉफ्ट टॉयलेट पेपर का प्रयोग करना चाहिए। बवासीर वाली जगह को रगड़े नहीं उस जगह को थपथपा कर सुखाएं। रगड़ने से उस जगह पर जलन व दर्द की समस्या बढ़ सकती है।

----------

